# Repticon Baltimore -This weekend 5/23,5/24



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all,i will be vending this weekend at the Repticon show under the name Tropical Visions.I will have a good selection of captive-bred dart frogs,Neo.bromeliads,potted terrarium plants,plant cuttings,feeders,leaf litter,and a few other goodies! Look forward to seeing everyone!

Here is a list of frogs I will be bringing:
Brazilian Yellow head tincs
Azureus tincs
Matecho tincs
French Guiana dwarf cobalt tincs
True sip tincs
Patricia tincs
Leucomelas(Standard)
Banded imitator intermedius
Varadero imitator
Chazuta imitator
Tarapoto imitator
Amazonicus Iquitos
Southern variablis
Flavovittata
Oyapok tinc-adult female
Reticulatus-sub adult male?(based on body shape)
Benedicta-? I will have to check on size in grow- out

Thanks! see you Sat./Sun.
Ron


----------

